# TV Humax Modelo LGB o LCD 19DTT varios sintomas



## Pachek79 (Ago 15, 2012)

Hola buenas tardes.

Vengo a la comunidad(y para quedarme ante lo que pueda ayudar con gusto) con un problema en una TV "Humax LGB19DTT", tiene o ha tenido multitud de sintomas:
1º al cabo de unos cinco minutos de funcionamiento normal, se va la imagen dejando unas lineas finas horizontales aletorias haciendo como barrido, para pasar a los pocos segundos dejar de emitir el sonido y continuar por hacer lo que yo entiendo como un test de pantalla puesto que esta se vuelve blanca, después negra y despues saca las barras de RGB. En este sintoma detecto que si toco o presiono uno de los Circuitos Integrados mas representativos que esta junto a al cable de control de la pantalla el barrido de chequeo que hace lo deja de hacer y se vuelve negra y empieza a aparecer lo que para mi es como un mancha blanca que se expande por toda la pantalla hasta volverse a negro.
2º sintoma, despues de verificar condesadores de fuente y del inverter, conexiones y demás cosas que se me ocurren esta ya no hace nada, ni enciende ni nada y todas las conexiones y demás cosas tocadas estan bien.(aunque alguien diga "es evidente de que algo no esta bien jejeje)

Preguntas: ¿para el primer sintoma que pensais pueda ser alguna idea o sugerencia, soldaduras frias en el circuito integrado, F/A condensadores mal? y sobre todo para el segundo sintoma que ahora me preocupa algo mas porque no se por donde me ha venido, ¿alguien sabe valores de la F/A en standby? ¿o de dónde sale la señal de encedido para la misma? para verificar si tengo dicha señal de encendido ¿o directamente es la propia F/A que se ha terminado de romper?

Igualmente si a alguien se le ocurre cualquier otra cosa que comprobar o sabe de donde puedo sacar el esquema electrico de todas las PCB´s de este TV o puede aportar algun dato se lo agradeceria...

Gracias, un saludo y siento la chapa jejejeeje


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 16, 2012)

revisa el flex que no tenga falsos contactos ,
quita la ficha revisa bien la zona y revisa soldaduras frias ,
saludos y bienvenido al foro ,

sigue estos tip https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/monitores-lcd-2-segundos-negro-79698/ que la falla es mas o menos lo mismo


----------



## Pachek79 (Ago 17, 2012)

Buenas tardes.

Gracias por responder, lo primero. Creo que encontré el error, viene dado por el C.I "U1" es un Micronos de 200 pins que se encarga de todo, porque a veces le da por encender en verde la pantalla como otras veces no enciende ni las lamparas de la retroiluminación, le cambie condensadores de la F/A y tres mas que tiene cerca este C.I y le repase soldaduras al C.I y saco imagen por unos minutos, es decir, volvi como al principio, asi que supongo que es un problema de que este C.I se me ha sobrecalentado y averiado internamente.
Por cierto, ¿cuando haces referencia al flex a que te refieres?
No lo encuentro otra explicación.

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 17, 2012)




----------



## nocta (Ago 18, 2012)

Fijate de hacer un poco de presión en la pantalla donde aparecen las líneas. Si se va el problema, entonces vas a tenerq ue cambiar el display.


----------



## marcelo camacho (Ago 13, 2013)

Hola a todos:
Mi sintoma es que se va el sonido a veces.
condensadores de la fuente hinchado que sustituiré 1000mf 30 V. Reviso conexion antena y demas. Veo cuatro botes a la salida de altavoces que supongo son transistores de salida de potencia, pero no los he mirado.
Pensaba ir directamente a la fase de sustituir condensadores que parece lo primero.
un saludo y gracias a todos


----------



## marcelo camacho (Ago 17, 2013)

en mi caso el sitoma es que pierde el sonido. es ocasional y curiosamente pcabando formato de imagen 4/3. 16/9 apaace unos segundos el sonido. Tiene llos ondesadoresde la fuente 1000/35 v hichados, no se si con cambiarlls e suficiente, aveces se renuevan estos y se queman resistencias u oros coponennentes por hay lgun otro estropeado, pudieraser diodos...

saludos y muchas gacias pr la ayuda


----------

